# Quitting Marijuana Thread



## miguzi

This could be a very long, drawn out story, but I'm going to shorten it for readers sake. I've been smoking weed for about 4 years now, and it has ultimatly made my SA worse. I had SA beforehand, but after years of avoiding people and getitng high, only hanging with stoners, I feel so disconnected. Today IS the day I'm quitting for good.

The past 6 months I've quit over 8 times, always ending up going back to my old ways. I'm sick of this plant, it has me on a leash and I'm ready to be set free. 

So over the next few months, I'm going to post on this thread everyday, Basically documenting how I'm feeling, if SA is diminishing, and what withdrawls I'm having. I'm really looking forward to being clear headed again!

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong area, I figured it would become a triumph over anxiety, and maybe inspire some stoners on here to quit.


----------



## Double Indemnity

miguzi said:


> This could be a very long, drawn out story, but I'm going to shorten it for readers sake. I've been smoking weed for about 4 years now, and it has ultimatly made my SA worse. I had SA beforehand, but after years of avoiding people and getitng high, only hanging with stoners, I feel so disconnected. Today IS the day I'm quitting for good.
> 
> The past 6 months I've quit over 8 times, always ending up going back to my old ways. I'm sick of this plant, it has me on a leash and I'm ready to be set free.
> 
> So over the next few months, I'm going to post on this thread everyday, Basically documenting how I'm feeling, if SA is diminishing, and what withdrawls I'm having. I'm really looking forward to being clear headed again!
> 
> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong area, I figured it would become a triumph over anxiety, and maybe inspire some stoners on here to quit.


Best of luck to you. I've been mj-free for two weeks now (not exactly by choice). But I don't miss it.


----------



## Blawnka

I'll be getting high as soon as I can, makes the garbage people call life, much, much better.


----------



## jpb

I used to really enjoy it... now it makes me seriously tweak. Haven't smoked in over a month.


----------



## millenniumman75

It may be one of the best decisions you could make, Miguzi. It will allow you to have a clearer mind. :yes


----------



## miguzi

I'm trying not to beat myself up over this, but I smoked. My old ex gf stopped by unexpectedly and I smoked with her, now I feel like crap again, all dumb and stoned. 

I really gotta commit to this quit, maybe make it a new years Resoloution so I can stick to it.

Marijuana makes life harder. why do so many people only talk good about it? There are side effects, lot's of em. Like No REM Sleep is the worst.


----------



## Hiccups

Maybe just don't smoke it so often, leave it only for special times.. even if that is only once or twice a year. As they say all in moderation!


----------



## iBlaze

It's just not for some people.

I've been smoking for a year and a few months, and my social awkwardness is about at the same level as it was before.

I agree with saving it for certain occasions. I smoke at home when I don't have anything important to do. I'll kick back and play some xbox or watch some TV.

I do smoke with two of my friends though, and I always sit there and don't say much while we're all baked up, but they'll be having an endless conversation. I just don't understand how they can do it. When I'm not high, I'm very unsocial and find it hard to carry conversation, and I'm the exact same while high.

In my opinion, the first two or three days without it sucks, but after that, you don't even miss it.


----------



## Fear Goggles

I think everything changes once you have your first negative experience with cannabis. At least that has been the case for me and everyone I know. You become more cautious and wary of the drug, which changes your expectations. You can't help but go back to that bad place upon smoking again. I once had a panic attack whilst smoking, which was easily the most terrifying experience of my life. So whenever I smoke now, the fear of having another one is always present. 

I also think personality is a major factor to consider. Us people with SA are probably more likely to have negative experiences. I for one cannot smoke around other people, I get extremely paranoid and think everyone hates me.


----------



## Talgonite

I used to LOVE weed! I had an overnight job where there was no management ever so I would smoke all day and all night. I was stoned pretty much all the time! It started to effect me negatively though.

I would avoid doing anything I needed to like go to the bank or grocery store because I didn't want people knowing that I was stoned. I started to basically become a stoner hermit. Then I started to get really nervous and paranoid while being stoned. Now I don't smoke unless I'm pretty drunk first and someone happens to have some pot on them. This happens less than once a month though.

Good for you for wanting to quit. I feel that for some of us weed is a passing phase and for others it's a lifelong habit. Trust me, after going back enough you're just gonna get completely sick of it and realize that you'd rather just stay sober.


----------



## StayingMotivated

good for you  realize that there may be bumps in the road but tomorrow is always a new day. keep us posted


----------



## Ambitious

I was a chronic smoker and smoked 24/7. I had to give up ALL drugs a while back and i ended up managing 2months with much support. When i messed up, i ended up back smoking too. _This_,, this was wen i realised how much effect it had on me. My anxiety went thru the roof and my paranoia was extremely high. I have never gone back to the way i used to smoke it coz i do now understand how much it effects me. Still do everything else lol but the smoke for some reason now doesnt agree with me..................even tho i love a good smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!! So now i just really tend to smoke it here and there

Conclusion: chronic smokers, you do not know what it does to you until you stop for a bit and then start again................

AND also - i dont know how i ever used to get anything done - i cant do **** now when i smoke...lol...all i can do is eat sleep and drink...lol thats actully pretty much what i do anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## identitycrisis

Don't beat yourself up about making mistakes! Quitting an addiction is a difficult road to walk, it's not shameful if you stumble here and there. What's important is that you don't let one stumble dictate your future. If you believe quitting weed will make your quality of life better, then do everything you can to stick with the plan, _especially_ after you mess up.


----------



## Double Indemnity

miguzi said:


> I'm trying not to beat myself up over this, but I smoked. My old ex gf stopped by unexpectedly and I smoked with her, now I feel like crap again, all dumb and stoned.
> 
> I really gotta commit to this quit, maybe make it a new years Resoloution so I can stick to it.
> 
> Marijuana makes life harder. why do so many people only talk good about it? There are side effects, lot's of em. Like No REM Sleep is the worst.


Interesting that you say no REM sleep because I used marijuana to sleep for a long time. But since I've stopped smoking I've been sleeping really well - like zonked out sleep. There are times when I want to do it (like last night) but I've enjoyed having a clear head, which is particularly important right now as I'm trying to deal with some pretty big life decisions.

I'm not eating so much either. I need to lose weight so not acting like a bear who's discovered a campground full of delicious food after I've smoked is a very good thing.


----------



## miguzi

Double Indemnity said:


> Interesting that you say no REM sleep because I used marijuana to sleep for a long time. But since I've stopped smoking I've been sleeping really well - like zonked out sleep. There are times when I want to do it (like last night) but I've enjoyed having a clear head, which is particularly important right now as I'm trying to deal with some pretty big life decisions.
> 
> I'm not eating so much either. I need to lose weight so not acting like a bear who's discovered a campground full of delicious food after I've smoked is a very good thing.


Haha I like that analogy. xD Yeah It's interesting the past 6 Days ive been having insane dreams, but in some of them I actually smoke weed and get high in the dream. It's like a subconcious addiction...

But Anyway, I smoked last night because it was the end of 2011, It's now time to quit smoking, for the whole year of 2012. I wan't to see how my brain works without weed. Ive read it takes 6 months to year depending on how much you smoke.

So please help me out, I know i've been saying I will post here more, but this time I'm sticking to it and posting everyday. I figure this will help me quit much easyier, having a little support group 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## VagueResemblance

I've noticed the disruptions to REM sleep, too. But for me, that requires smoking really large amounts, which are for me around an ounce every four weeks. 

I'm someone that smokes heavily sometimes, takes breaks of weeks or months in between. I've seen great benefits from smoking - but that will vary with the strain and with the person individual, and the stuff can absolutely do harm if abused. When it comes to quitting.. the only difficulty is in the first day or two, insomnia and loss of appetite may persist for up to a week in the extreme, and I personally haven't had much trouble just putting it out of mind. If it haunts you, keep busy. Stay away from people that smoke for a while, until you stop missing it, which can take a week or two of sobriety. I've found all physiological and emotional effects leave me completely in three weeks or so, not six months.

Good luck miguzi!


----------



## miguzi

VagueResemblance said:


> I've noticed the disruptions to REM sleep, too. But for me, that requires smoking really large amounts, which are for me around an ounce every four weeks.
> 
> I'm someone that smokes heavily sometimes, takes breaks of weeks or months in between. I've seen great benefits from smoking - but that will vary with the strain and with the person individual, and the stuff can absolutely do harm if abused. When it comes to quitting.. the only difficulty is in the first day or two, insomnia and loss of appetite may persist for up to a week in the extreme, and I personally haven't had much trouble just putting it out of mind. If it haunts you, keep busy. Stay away from people that smoke for a while, until you stop missing it, which can take a week or two of sobriety. I've found all physiological and emotional effects leave me completely in three weeks or so, not six months.
> 
> Good luck miguzi!


thanks! I'm just curious, what benefits do you get? And why do you go back to smoking?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

In some ways, I want to take a break or at least cut down. But I love smoking way too much. It's probably worthwhile though. There's a lot less BS you have to worry about, paranoid about being arrested or going to find it and stuff. If you at least want to smoke again, finish school, get a job that fits your lifestyle and you can do anything you want. Take it one day at a time because it's easy to get sucked back. I know it sounds weird but attend some NA meetings. You'll meet some cool people who have to remain sober. They'll also know how you are feeling with SA, more than you'll realize at first.


----------



## VagueResemblance

miguzi said:


> thanks! I'm just curious, what benefits do you get? And why do you go back to smoking?


Short answer: because I enjoy it. 

Long answer: ganja helps me relax, relieves depression and anxiety, inspires me sometimes; I am an artist and it helps overcome the occasional art block, for instance. Though my best ideas and most valuable lessons don't depend on it at all, coming whether I'm high as a satellite or stone cold sober.

That anxiety and depression relief works in both short and long term. Overall, I'm still not well, but I used to suffer much worse. When I was at a very low period, smoking gave me ideas on how to manage those emotions, to reduce their painful intensity. Similar happened with panic attacks; experiencing one while high taught me to make it stop and I went from suffering them often to perhaps one in the past year. These lessons linger. Since then my longest period of sobriety was...four to five years, I don't remember exactly, and I did not relapse. What happened here was psychedelic therapy, done with a good dose of hashish instead of the usual psychedelic.

Another reason is, I like experimenting with the effects of various strains. There is one there which gives not much of a high at all, being rich in CBD and low in THC, a perfect relief for insomnia. There is one out there which simply took a huge chunk out of my social phobia. The therapeutic potential is obvious. Smoke, go talk to people, continue doing this with progressively lesser doses until the chemical aid can be removed completely. I would LOVE to find that one again, but the illegal status of the plant makes this sort of research difficult.

And of course I enjoy the high. No matter what strain the effects are good. The altered state is a very welcome break from everyday life. However..the differences between strains are washed out by overuse, likewise most of the subtler effects. I have reduced myself to a dull-witted couch potato through smoking too much, but the plant demands more respect than that.


----------



## miguzi

I can relate to what your saying vague, but when I smoke I don't always enjoy the high. Most the time I get very depressed and start thinking about my life and what i've done wrong, and not to mention makes my Socia Anxiety go through the roof... I woul like to find a strain that relieves SA... I've had weed one time that did and it was amazing, although it might have just been the mindset I was in. So far this my 5th day sober from weed, and I really don't miss it.. but my mind will wander and sometimes find it's way back to wanting to smoke, even though I know I wont enjoy it. When I smoke I LOOOVE the first 20 minutes and then it's just a comedown that sucks, I get tired, introspective and lazy and depressed. 

But anyways, I've felt better as far as my energy levels, but I've had MORE Social anxiety since I havent been smoking. Its easier to talk to people when Im permafried for some reason, maybe because it makes me more stupid. I Know that contradicts my other statement, its more like I cant talk to people high, but when I comedown it's easier to.


----------



## MsDaisy

Its my goal to stop smoking weed. Its been 6 days. I've been sleeping a lot and I feel more hopeless, stressed out and worried. Smoking used to make me relax and take me away from reality.


----------



## Double Indemnity

MsDaisy said:


> Its my goal to stop smoking weed. Its been 6 days. I've been sleeping a lot and I feel more hopeless, stressed out and worried. Smoking used to make me relax and take me away from reality.


I slept a lot too after I quit. I don't know exactly how long it's been for me. Over a month. Maybe six weeks. I think I'm quitting for good. I'm concerned that if I try to do it occasionally, I'll slip back into my old ways of doing it every night.

Maybe you can come up with a new way to relax - like reading or taking a bath. They say you should replace a bad habit with a good habit 

I hope the anxious and hopeless feelings subside soon.


----------



## jpb

Yeah, my anxiety got worse when I first quit. Same with quitting tobacco. After a week or two, though, it started to get much, much better. And really, the anxiety continues to decrease day by day. Granted, part of that must be due to exercise. I recommend cardiovascular exercise as a good habit to replace smoking!


----------



## MsDaisy

Double Indemnity said:


> I slept a lot too after I quit. I don't know exactly how long it's been for me. Over a month. Maybe six weeks. I think I'm quitting for good. I'm concerned that if I try to do it occasionally, I'll slip back into my old ways of doing it every night.
> 
> Maybe you can come up with a new way to relax - like reading or taking a bath. They say you should replace a bad habit with a good habit
> 
> I hope the anxious and hopeless feelings subside soon.


Thank you DI  I used to just smoke every night as well. I've been taking advantage of all these 65 degree days, by walking the dogs in the field, and one day I went to the dog park. I started doing a puzzle yesterday, that's pretty relaxing for me. I'll try taking baths in the evenings, that's when I'm most restless. Reading is a good idea too.


----------



## miguzi

I Like this thread, everyone seems to be on just about the same level. I Can't wait to start feeling better... During this crappy time it makes me want to smoke but I have to just wait it out....

I hope everyone else can stick to their goals, and keep updating! Its very inspiring to read about what you are going though, makes me feel not so alone 

All my friends still smoke so I've been a loner lately, I fear if I hang with them I will make myself smoke :afr


----------



## VagueResemblance

miguzi said:


> I can relate to what your saying vague, but when I smoke I don't always enjoy the high. Most the time I get very depressed and start thinking about my life and what i've done wrong, and not to mention makes my Socia Anxiety go through the roof... I woul like to find a strain that relieves SA... I've had weed one time that did and it was amazing, although it might have just been the mindset I was in.


I experience greater emotional control when high. I could get intensely paranoid, start shaking and sweating, then tell myself it is only paranoia, and promptly calm down.

That SA-relieving strain was amazing. Nothing profound or intense about it except, I could go have a normal conversation with a stranger for the first time in years. I don't expect I will find it again, unless I move to someplace where it's basically legalized and different strains are labeled and offered.. that makes me sad... 


miguzi said:


> All my friends still smoke so I've been a loner lately, I fear if I hang with them I will make myself smoke :afr


This is a big problem and I don't know of any good solution. Avoiding them will only worsen the social anxiety in the long run. Meeting them will put pressure on you to smoke. 
You know...you COULD try a Narcotics Anonymous meeting to meet new people, find some support. I don't believe they'd laugh and throw you out on learning it is 'only' marijuana that is a problem. That is also a drug after all.

You and everyone else, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Double Indemnity

As I said before, the further away I get from it the less I want to go back to it. The cravings have subsided too. Sunday nights were always a big one for me but I only thought about it once today. I feel like I have more inner peace too. I'm not groggy in the morning. I never ever want to go back to doing it daily. 

Might be time to find a couple new friends to hang out with, miguzi. I'm glad you're doing well!


----------



## KMK420

Good for you man, whatever helps you  I still smoke and I find it helps me socialize and concentrate (Also helps my OCD). Like today I met a guy and a girl and I think were prety good friends now.


----------



## Rocky Mt Freak

> That SA-relieving strain was amazing.


did it have a name?

kmk,
i find it easier to be social after i smoke.
it helps me slow my brain and let out the words right
instead of bein a babblin moron


----------



## dmpj

I've been in a very similar situation like this before! You can do it.


----------



## KMK420

Rocky Mt Freak said:


> did it have a name?
> 
> kmk,
> i find it easier to be social after i smoke.
> it helps me slow my brain and let out the words right
> instead of bein a babblin moron


 Yeh me too. I takes away the awkwardness in me


----------



## DanaWK

It was all good until i realized it was making me depressed so i quit and haven't wanted to smoke since, maybe ill get buffed for a special occasion, but smoking it every weekend was making me depressed


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

miguzi said:


> This could be a very long, drawn out story, but I'm going to shorten it for readers sake. I've been smoking weed for about 4 years now, and it has ultimatly made my SA worse. I had SA beforehand, but after years of avoiding people and getitng high, only hanging with stoners, I feel so disconnected. Today IS the day I'm quitting for good.
> 
> The past 6 months I've quit over 8 times, always ending up going back to my old ways. I'm sick of this plant, it has me on a leash and I'm ready to be set free.
> 
> So over the next few months, I'm going to post on this thread everyday, Basically documenting how I'm feeling, if SA is diminishing, and what withdrawls I'm having. I'm really looking forward to being clear headed again!
> 
> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong area, I figured it would become a triumph over anxiety, and maybe inspire some stoners on here to quit.


Best thing I ever did. Chronic use of marijuana doesn't lead to a fulfilling life, dont' be too hard on yourself in the initial stages. It'll get easier as time goes on and the fog starts to lift.



Hiccups said:


> Maybe just don't smoke it so often, leave it only for special times.. even if that is only once or twice a year. As they say all in moderation!


Yep!


----------



## Healix

I think cannabis is about on the same level as alcohol. But it's not for me... really enjoyed it in conjunction with certain types of music for a while, but then it started giving me paradoxical effects. All kinds of negative realizations about my life that were made all the more dire by the high.


----------



## miguzi

I havent smoked in about 19 days, I feel different but not that much different. My SA still is here, but not quite as bad. I know that if I smoke again, I'm gonna stick to how I like doing it- just taking one very small hit at night. That's the only way to enjoy it without it causing paranoia or anything. If I blaze a whole bowl I always get way to high and can't function at all.

But school has also started, I'm probly not going to smoke still for a while, at least until I get my classes all situated. 

Life without weed is fine, life with weed is also fine. in moderation, as has been said.


----------



## successful

Good luck, should be pretty easy to quit.










































Give me the rest of your stash if it's some really potent, I need to dispose of that properly for you.:b
**** seriously made my life %100 better.

Depression gone
General anxiety
Face twitches gone
no anger issues
Can concentrate better/faster (when not high of course)

balance out most of my chemical imbalances as long as i smoke 2x+ a week. Sure isn't a permanent though... Everything turns back normal if i don't smoke for a week or 2.


----------



## EVADER

I would love to start burning again. Fortunately or unfortunately it gives me mega anxiety every time I try. I hear there are low anxiety strains out there but hard to get in U.S. I feel much better after over a year without a puff. But I miss it. Good luck.


----------



## LeftyFretz

I'd kill to smoke pot again. But at the same time I went to a party recently and my homegirl had a bunch of friends smoke in her room and the smell didn't really phase me. Idk. Do what I do and smoke once in a blue moon, make it too much and not want to do it again for a while. Broke it for me.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

I think you have to be in the right mental state to smoke weed. You have to not think too much about the act of getting high and once you get high you can't think too much about certain things like the speed of your heart beat. 

Tea, exercise, and reading are great distractions from drugs and alcohol. I highly recommend it for those who are wanting to quit but don't know how to counter the cravings and/or boredom.


----------



## pinkballoon

2 months 6 days without it and let me tell you...the first 2 weeks are hell if you're use to smoking daily.
I started smoking when I was 13 (many reasons) and it became a ritual by the time I was 14.
I'm quitting because I've started to notice how horrible my memory is. It hit me when I couldn't remember my birth year and my friends names. Also I started failing all classes.
I'm way too young for all of this and I've grown up too fast.
Really hope you all make it.


----------



## miguzi

Ive had my fair share of experiance with weed.

The past few days I've taken one hit per day. I was doing research and marijuana, when used in moderation (smoking veryyyyy small amounts, not any more than 5 times a week) is actually an anti-depressant. I smoked last night; and today I was literally anxiety free... 

Also the study says that when used in large doses, marijuana CAUSES depression, because you use too much dopamine and it doesn't get replenished.

Just a little info I thought would be useful to you all.... 

And for those which are quitting stick with it!! I Wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## MusicComedy

Smoking weed amplifies my anxiety. I still smoke once in a great while but won't ever go back to the everday stoner I used to be.


----------



## somemvp

Bump,

I didn't really want to make my own thread about this.

After smoking ALOT daily for about 2 years now, I have officially quit. I smoked about 2 hours for the last time with my roommate to kill my stash. We have both decided to quit together, which I think is going to make this a lot easier. We have been talking about it the past couple weeks and had similar realizations.

Getting high all day makes me extremely lazy, unmotivated to do anything, and depressed. It is effecting my self esteem, I feel like I'm capable of doing more in my life than I am. I've known in the back of my head for a little while that keeping up this habit was hurting me in the long run, but I enjoyed the short term effects too much. 

I'm really ready for some change in my life, and I think moving on from being a weed smoker is what will be best for me. I'm gonna focus all my energy and attention to my passions, and learn how to deal with life and emotions instead of the temporary fix of getting high and burying the thoughts. 

I do still believe weed effects people differently, and not everyone's experience with weed will be like this. I'm not the type of person weed is for.

Most of my friends smoke weed, but I know they will be very supportive of my decision. I just hope I don't start to crave some when I see them smoking. I'm confident I will be able to quit fairly easily, because I'm ready to quit, in fact I'm excited for this =D


also, any updates from the other quitters in this thread???


----------



## miguzi

Nice to hear your quitting!

I havent smoked in about 3 weeks,and honestly I feel good, but nothing has reeally changed. I've never been lazy at all, weed actually makes me ambitious. I just dont like how it makes me more socially awkward. 
i've always been awkward, weed just brings it out a little more for some reason. alchohol is the opposite effect.


----------



## somemvp

I've always been lazy, even before I started smoking, so I'm sure you can imagine how lazy I'd get while stoned =p

Anyways, officially 24 hours. Not a big deal at all, but it feels good to make the first 24 hours without caving, and now I'm even more confident I will be fine with this.

I went out with a bunch of friends to a big bonfire party. I was really sociable and honestly felt like I was acting like myself for the first time in a while. I didn't feel socially anxious AT ALL today, and the only time I did get anxious was cause I was sitting in my room thinking about smoking. 

I don't think 1 day is long enough to notice a change in personality or anything. I'm just really happy about the fact I'm doing this, so I woke up really happy and confident, and kept this attitude all day.

I did also REALLY want to smoke when I got home tonight a few hours ago. After spending about 3 minutes thinking about it and reflecting on the reasons why I want to quit, it made it extremely easy to just pass on the temptation.

3 weeks is good!! I feel like the 3 week mark for me seems so far away still.

And as I predicted, my stoner friends were all supportive of me doing this. They all pretty much told me that they really respect my decision and reasons for it. One of them even started telling me about how he feels the same and is ready to quit, and now he is going to go cold turkey just like me starting soon.


----------



## PickleNose

In my experience, pot isn't even as addictive as cigarettes. Quit smoking pot in a day. Took me years of "Just one more pack" to quit smoking cigarettes. And when I did quit them, it just about drove me crazy. And I didn't even really enjoy smoking cigarettes that much for the last few years. I loved smoking pot.


----------



## mark555666

Signed - time to quit this bull**** drug. It doesn't work at all for anxiety problems for me.


----------



## somemvp

bumppppp again. I figured I should update my progress in case there is anyone who was following this thread that was in a similar situation as me.

I'll start off by saying I feel AMAZING. Along with quitting smoking, I've been actively making other positive changes in my life. 

I haven't smoked in 3 weeks+ now. I am completely over the depression I have been feeling for the previous 6 months, my SA is way more mild, and I'm not being lazy and tired all day. I've dropped 18lbs since I quit smoking. I was in no way over weight, pretty much the opposite. I have switched to a much healthier diet and I have been working out every other day, and playing basketball about 4 times a week. My goal wasn't to lose weight, but to just get in better shape. I am 6"2 and I used to weigh 165lbs and I have dropped down to 147lbs. Maybe I have just been burning off the excess body fat I had, but I'm hoping to gain some muscle weight back now.

I feel focused, and this is helping me out a lot socially. Instead of feeling like my thoughts are constantly jumbled and that my head is in a complete different universe, I feel intelligent and like I could carry on a conversation about any topic.

I get socially anxious still from time to time, especially when I'm talking to females, or if I'm getting the spot light effect and multiple people are intently listening to what I'm saying. I see it in a different way now though. I'm learning to get over the awkward moments and accept that they are going to happen, and learn from them.

I've been really motivated, and I'm pursuing my passions. I'm spending my time doing things that I feel are productive to me, like making music and working on my technique, playing poker, spending time with the people I love, and I'll soon be back in school to finish my teaching degree. I also have been a bedroom DJ for about a year just mixing in my room and recording them for personal use, but I finally want to get out in the DJing scene and try to land some gigs. I'd love to even do it for free, but it would be awesome to start getting paid to preform gigs eventually. I hoping with how good I've been feeling I'll find the confidence and motivation to complete this task.

Before when I was smoking heavily I would not want to do anything but get high, look at the things on the internet, and watch movies, sleep ect. Now I don't think these things are necessarily bad, but I really felt like I was just wasting my time. I could do something bigger and better than that. I also used to have a lot of money for a young kid. I earned it on my own by playing poker, it wasn't just handed to me from an inheritance or anything. I put hard, long hours into playing from the time I was like 17 up untill I was 19 and online poker became banned in the US. I then burned through most of my money cause I wasn't working or doing anything to earn money, and I was spending $600 a month on weed, plus all my other bills. I don't like to live with any regrets, but I'm not comfortable knowing over just the last year I spent 8k on just smoking weed, sitting around doing nothing. Not to mention from the time I started smoking I've probably spent around 17-20k on weed, all money I spent valuable time earning, and what feels like wasted time spending.

I have a couple friends who sort of seem like they resent me for not wanting to smoke anymore. I try to explain it's a personal battle and just something I need to do, but they still think it's stupid. They have the mind set that what I am doing is pointless cause weed is the best thing to happen to them pretty much. I'm not surprised some of these people seem like they don't ever want to hang out anymore either. This is ok though. My best friend is still smoking weed, I see him all the time, and he is completely supportive of it. It has shown me who my true friends are and who actually cares about me. 

I'm not going to say quitting weed has cured my "SA", but it has made me question if I even have SA. I just feel so happy now I'm not sure how to explain it. My life has taken a huge turn for the better lately. 

I want to encourage anyone who has even the tiniest thought in their head that smoking weed is having a negative effect on their life to do something about it. I've explained in previous posts, I don't think their is anything wrong with smoking weed. I know there are tons of people who are stoners and they are intelligent, productive, happy, and doing very good things for the world. If this is the case for you, then carry on with it! Unfortunately there are also a lot of stoners in denial about how weed is effecting their life, I've been there myself, and know others who have too.

If anyone has any questions or just wants to talk to me about their weed experience/trying to quit, or whatever, feel free to PM me. I plan on updating this thread again to keep my story going on how quitting has been, but it wont be for another couple weeks. I don't want to be updating this daily or anything.


----------



## miguzi

somemvp said:


> bumppppp again. I figured I should update my progress in case there is anyone who was following this thread that was in a similar situation as me.
> 
> I'll start off by saying I feel AMAZING. Along with quitting smoking, I've been actively making other positive changes in my life.
> 
> I haven't smoked in 3 weeks+ now. I am completely over the depression I have been feeling for the previous 6 months, my SA is way more mild, and I'm not being lazy and tired all day. I've dropped 18lbs since I quit smoking. I was in no way over weight, pretty much the opposite. I have switched to a much healthier diet and I have been working out every other day, and playing basketball about 4 times a week. My goal wasn't to lose weight, but to just get in better shape. I am 6"2 and I used to weigh 165lbs and I have dropped down to 147lbs. Maybe I have just been burning off the excess body fat I had, but I'm hoping to gain some muscle weight back now.
> 
> I feel focused, and this is helping me out a lot socially. Instead of feeling like my thoughts are constantly jumbled and that my head is in a complete different universe, I feel intelligent and like I could carry on a conversation about any topic.
> 
> I get socially anxious still from time to time, especially when I'm talking to females, or if I'm getting the spot light effect and multiple people are intently listening to what I'm saying. I see it in a different way now though. I'm learning to get over the awkward moments and accept that they are going to happen, and learn from them.
> 
> I've been really motivated, and I'm pursuing my passions. I'm spending my time doing things that I feel are productive to me, like making music and working on my technique, playing poker, spending time with the people I love, and I'll soon be back in school to finish my teaching degree. I also have been a bedroom DJ for about a year just mixing in my room and recording them for personal use, but I finally want to get out in the DJing scene and try to land some gigs. I'd love to even do it for free, but it would be awesome to start getting paid to preform gigs eventually. I hoping with how good I've been feeling I'll find the confidence and motivation to complete this task.
> 
> Before when I was smoking heavily I would not want to do anything but get high, look at the things on the internet, and watch movies, sleep ect. Now I don't think these things are necessarily bad, but I really felt like I was just wasting my time. I could do something bigger and better than that. I also used to have a lot of money for a young kid. I earned it on my own by playing poker, it wasn't just handed to me from an inheritance or anything. I put hard, long hours into playing from the time I was like 17 up untill I was 19 and online poker became banned in the US. I then burned through most of my money cause I wasn't working or doing anything to earn money, and I was spending $600 a month on weed, plus all my other bills. I don't like to live with any regrets, but I'm not comfortable knowing over just the last year I spent 8k on just smoking weed, sitting around doing nothing. Not to mention from the time I started smoking I've probably spent around 17-20k on weed, all money I spent valuable time earning, and what feels like wasted time spending.
> 
> I have a couple friends who sort of seem like they resent me for not wanting to smoke anymore. I try to explain it's a personal battle and just something I need to do, but they still think it's stupid. They have the mind set that what I am doing is pointless cause weed is the best thing to happen to them pretty much. I'm not surprised some of these people seem like they don't ever want to hang out anymore either. This is ok though. My best friend is still smoking weed, I see him all the time, and he is completely supportive of it. It has shown me who my true friends are and who actually cares about me.
> 
> I'm not going to say quitting weed has cured my "SA", but it has made me question if I even have SA. I just feel so happy now I'm not sure how to explain it. My life has taken a huge turn for the better lately.
> 
> I want to encourage anyone who has even the tiniest thought in their head that smoking weed is having a negative effect on their life to do something about it. I've explained in previous posts, I don't think their is anything wrong with smoking weed. I know there are tons of people who are stoners and they are intelligent, productive, happy, and doing very good things for the world. If this is the case for you, then carry on with it! Unfortunately there are also a lot of stoners in denial about how weed is effecting their life, I've been there myself, and know others who have too.
> 
> If anyone has any questions or just wants to talk to me about their weed experience/trying to quit, or whatever, feel free to PM me. I plan on updating this thread again to keep my story going on how quitting has been, but it wont be for another couple weeks. I don't want to be updating this daily or anything.


Great to hear about all of this!! I actually lost track now since I smoked last. I don't miss it at all, and I feel my SA is slightly going away. Ive had it my whole life, so I know it will never completly dissapeer, I am an introvet hands down. But now I have time to brush up on my social skills.

I've been rock climbing, biking, skateboarding, running, hiking almost every single day. It feels great, and I mostly do all this alone but I don't care. Excercise can be like a friend, and it can replace weed with the natural high. I passes all my classes because of not smoking. I'm just so much happier now that weed is out of my life.


----------



## Paradoxic

good luck man! I'm trying to cut down ad eventually quit for real too!


----------



## camham123

*Easiest way to quit weed*

hy my name is cameron. i have abused drugs(mainly weed,lots of bath salts, mdmda, lsd,pills spice) for 5 years . i went through every medication and almost to a mental hospital.""I FOUND OUT HOW TO END ALL ADDICTIONS AND ANXIETY"" I have social anxiety, anxiety, depression, suicidality, and tons of mental problems. i found out taking this tincture that was all cannabidiol or cbd for short, stopped all anxiety and helped with withdrawals. the marijuana strain that has .6 thc and 22%!!! cbd is acdc. u have to use very little cuz u can feel the thc if u dont. . cbd is the answer to everything please look it up. ---- CBD IS A ANTI-PSYCHOTIC/ANXIOLYTIC STOPS ALL MENTAL DISORDERS 
MOST PEOPLE DONT KNOW THEY SMOKE POT FOR CBD THE ANXIETY RELIEVER AND YOU CAN GET PURE CBD TINCTURE WITH NO THC FROM THIS WEBSITE. http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/ 
http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/
http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/
http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

camham123 said:


> hy my name is cameron. i have abused drugs(mainly weed,lots of bath salts, mdmda, lsd,pills spice) for 5 years . i went through every medication and almost to a mental hospital.""I FOUND OUT HOW TO END ALL ADDICTIONS AND ANXIETY"" I have social anxiety, anxiety, depression, suicidality, and tons of mental problems. i found out taking this tincture that was all cannabidiol or cbd for short, stopped all anxiety and helped with withdrawals. the marijuana strain that has .6 thc and 22%!!! cbd is acdc. u have to use very little cuz u can feel the thc if u dont. . cbd is the answer to everything please look it up. ---- CBD IS A ANTI-PSYCHOTIC/ANXIOLYTIC STOPS ALL MENTAL DISORDERS
> MOST PEOPLE DONT KNOW THEY SMOKE POT FOR CBD THE ANXIETY RELIEVER AND YOU CAN GET PURE CBD TINCTURE WITH NO THC FROM THIS WEBSITE. http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/
> http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/
> http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/
> http://dixieelixirs.com/products/dixie-x/dixie-x-dew-drops/


I am familiar with CBDs and I have heard of Dixie, but I saw the drops have THC in them.


----------

